# Waveform



## Phandasm (Dec 10, 2021)

Phandasm submitted a new resource:

Waveform - Music visualizer / spectral analysis



> Waveform is a plugin for showing a (cosmetic) frequency spectrum graph of an audio source.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## RaduL (Dec 11, 2021)

doesnt let me download it. chrome detect it as a virus.


----------



## Phandasm (Dec 11, 2021)

RaduL said:


> doesnt let me download it. chrome detect it as a virus.


If you mean the "X is not commonly downloaded and may be dangerous" message, that is common with chrome and you can ignore it by clicking the up arrow and selecting "keep".


----------



## Phandasm (Dec 11, 2021)

Nevermind apparently Microsoft is the sole vendor on virustotal to detect the x86 installer as a trojan, the x64 is fine so you can use that one or the zip package.
I suppose I will just remove the x86 installer until I can figure out why microsoft hates it.


----------



## RaduL (Dec 12, 2021)

Thanks you for your reply. I ignored it and instaled it. It works wonders! Can you make aditional models in the upcoming updates? Like for example vertical columns like in spectrilizer? And one more thing, if i turn down the volume of my desktop audio the plugin also dimms. As an option would be great to let it at full animation even if the audio is at 10‰. Thats all. Thanks for this plugin, i already testet on my stream and people like it. Good job. Waiting for new uodates if you plan to add more features, if not its good at it is. Good day, well dine one again.


----------



## Phandasm (Dec 12, 2021)

RaduL said:


> Thanks you for your reply. I ignored it and instaled it. It works wonders! Can you make aditional models in the upcoming updates? Like for example vertical columns like in spectrilizer? And one more thing, if i turn down the volume of my desktop audio the plugin also dimms. As an option would be great to let it at full animation even if the audio is at 10‰. Thats all. Thanks for this plugin, i already testet on my stream and people like it. Good job. Waiting for new uodates if you plan to add more features, if not its good at it is. Good day, well dine one again.


Appreciate the feedback ^^
If you've got your volume locked at 10% you could just lower the floor/ceiling parameters to bring it back in range.
Otherwise you'd need some sort of dynamic compression/normalization, i might look into implementing something like that at some point.

As for the bars, i'm not sure there's much point since you may as well just use spectralizer for that.
I'm not opposed to adding more renderers in general though.


----------



## RaduL (Dec 25, 2021)

Phandasm said:


> Appreciate the feedback ^^
> If you've got your volume locked at 10% you could just lower the floor/ceiling parameters to bring it back in range.
> Otherwise you'd need some sort of dynamic compression/normalization, i might look into implementing something like that at some point.
> 
> ...


Hi! Spectralizer has a problem. If i want to make it smaller from the plugin options it cust the meds and highs from right to left and remain only the low bars. So, if you listen music and u want a 3 bar spectralizer only the lows will be detected. Idk if its a bug or the creator intention but its not too versatil. So i have to let it at full size at least horizontal.

That is why i searched a replacement and i found yours. Witch is more versatil. More options. But yea. Some options will be great to be added in the future. Ofc, when you want or have time.

Merry Chrismas!


----------



## norihiro (Dec 31, 2021)

I'm afraid the id is conflicting with my plugin Color Monitor, which provides a source whose id is "waveform_source", so that user cannot use both. Since the use case of the plugin is much different, I think very a few people will experience the problem though.


----------



## Phandasm (Jan 1, 2022)

norihiro said:


> I'm afraid the id is conflicting with my plugin Color Monitor, which provides a source whose id is "waveform_source", so that user cannot use both. Since the use case of the plugin is much different, I think very a few people will experience the problem though.


Yeah, that's already been reported and is fixed on the current master branch.


----------



## Phandasm (Jan 17, 2022)

Phandasm updated Waveform with a new update entry:

Waveform v1.1.0



> - Fix crash when using audio configurations with more than 2 channels
> - Fix name conflict with other plugins
> - Add bar and "stepped" bar visualizers
> - Minor performance improvements
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## EnzoCast (Jan 22, 2022)

Mac Version?


----------



## Phandasm (Jan 22, 2022)

EnzoCast said:


> Mac Version?


Unfortunately i don't have a mac to build or test on and have zero experience with mac environments in general.
I don't think it should be terribly difficult to get it built on mac but i just don't have the means to do it myself.


----------



## wgp123 (Jan 23, 2022)

For some strange reason I cannot get this plug to show up in OBS. It seems to install fine, no issues running the .exe setup but when I then go into OBS. right click on an audio source and click "Add" to use the Waveform plugin, it doesn't appear in the "Add" list. Just wondering if anyone else has had a similar issue? I've installed tons of plugins and not had any issues, it's just this one particular plugin that doesn't seem to show up. Any suggestions or thoughts?


----------



## Phandasm (Jan 23, 2022)

wgp123 said:


> For some strange reason I cannot get this plug to show up in OBS. It seems to install fine, no issues running the .exe setup but when I then go into OBS. right click on an audio source and click "Add" to use the Waveform plugin, it doesn't appear in the "Add" list. Just wondering if anyone else has had a similar issue? I've installed tons of plugins and not had any issues, it's just this one particular plugin that doesn't seem to show up. Any suggestions or thoughts?


Did you by chance use the 32-bit installer but run 64-bit OBS (or vice versa)?
Another possibility is that you are using an older version of OBS and the windows build uses an API introduced in version 27.0. In this case i believe it should show up in the log file that it failed to load.


----------



## wgp123 (Jan 23, 2022)

Thank you for your comments, I will confirm tomorrow. I am using the latest OBS version and I did install and reinstall the 64bit version but I’ll check the log file to see if there’s any clues of load failure there. Thank you.


----------



## universallp (Jan 24, 2022)

If you add rounded corners and the option to display the waveform in a circle I can deprecate spectralizer :P


----------



## Phandasm (Jan 25, 2022)

Haha, i'll think about it :P
Honestly i didn't even intend to supersede spectralizer, i originally just wanted the curve graph cause i thought it would work well on a voice-only scene.


----------



## universallp (Jan 25, 2022)

Well I wouldn't mind. I don't have much experience with audio processing and only got spectralizer to work with recycled code and some trial and error.


----------



## wgp123 (Jan 28, 2022)

Phandasm said:


> Did you by chance use the 32-bit installer but run 64-bit OBS (or vice versa)?
> Another possibility is that you are using an older version of OBS and the windows build uses an API introduced in version 27.0. In this case i believe it should show up in the log file that it failed to load.


I finally got this to work. I don't fully understand why the issue was resolved but here is a quick summary that may help someone should they have a similar issue. The problem I had was as follows: The "Waveform Visualizer" wouldn't appear as an option when I right clicked on an audio source and then clicked "Add" to use the Waveform plugin. It just didn't appear in the "Add" list no matter what I did. I confirmed IO was using the very latest release of OBS, that I had downloaded the 64 bit version, etc, and I had done all that.  The solution for me was to go to the Microsoft site and download and install the latest Visual Studio customizable distributions from there. The ones I downloaded from the github didn't work for me. I don't understand why but that's how I solved the problem and the Waveform tool now works as described. Anyway, that's just a quick overview in case anyone else was having a similar issue.


----------



## Phandasm (Jan 29, 2022)

wgp123 said:


> I finally got this to work. I don't fully understand why the issue was resolved but here is a quick summary that may help someone should they have a similar issue. The problem I had was as follows: The "Waveform Visualizer" wouldn't appear as an option when I right clicked on an audio source and then clicked "Add" to use the Waveform plugin. It just didn't appear in the "Add" list no matter what I did. I confirmed IO was using the very latest release of OBS, that I had downloaded the 64 bit version, etc, and I had done all that.  The solution for me was to go to the Microsoft site and download and install the latest Visual Studio customizable distributions from there. The ones I downloaded from the github didn't work for me. I don't understand why but that's how I solved the problem and the Waveform tool now works as described. Anyway, that's just a quick overview in case anyone else was having a similar issue.


Huh, that's very strange.
The redistributables included in the installers were taken directly from my visual studio redist folder at build time which one would assume should work with binaries produced by that very same compiler.
Not sure what to make of that.


----------



## PacMain (Jan 30, 2022)

Howdy, I am new here, guys, and I honestly have not even caught up to this discussion, but I see that things are active, and I wanted to say hello.  I am going to be learning by following along, here, but I am an experienced developer, and I'm willing to do whatever I can to help if any help is necessary at all (not expecting that, however!)

I have been using Spectralizer for months and I am officially planning to switch to this plugin.  So if there are any missing features that I can add, I'd be willing to do that if it helps others switch over to a more actively-being-developed plugin.


----------



## Phandasm (Jan 30, 2022)

PacMain said:


> Howdy, I am new here, guys, and I honestly have not even caught up to this discussion, but I see that things are active, and I wanted to say hello.  I am going to be learning by following along, here, but I am an experienced developer, and I'm willing to do whatever I can to help if any help is necessary at all (not expecting that, however!)
> 
> I have been using Spectralizer for months and I am officially planning to switch to this plugin.  So if there are any missing features that I can add, I'd be willing to do that if it helps others switch over to a more actively-being-developed plugin.


Hi, and welcome! I think the only major things left (for the moment) are those universallp mentioned, the rounded bars and radial layout.
Aside from that, there is currently no mac build since I don't have one to test with so patches to support building on mac are welcome too.
I expect I'll get around to the former eventually so mac support is the one thing I can't really do myself.


----------



## Ben Anderson (Feb 10, 2022)

Hello. An added feature that would be great is the ability for the audio source to be whatever the current unmuted audio sources are that are active in OBS. I switch between two audio inputs and having it visualise whichever is active would be great. 

Additionally, a simple vertical or horizontal levels bar as a display mode would be nice. Basically something very similar to how OBS itself displays your audio levels in the audio mixer. I'd like to be able to visualise on a scene the current audio levels with a dB scale. It would be very practical, as I'm creating a scene that displays on another monitor where I'll be able to see different scenes and audio meters. I could use the source dock plugin to achieve this but building my own scene gives me even greater flexibility.

Thanks for making this great plugin!


----------



## Phandasm (Feb 10, 2022)

Ben Anderson said:


> Hello. An added feature that would be great is the ability for the audio source to be whatever the current unmuted audio sources are that are active in OBS. I switch between two audio inputs and having it visualise whichever is active would be great.


Funny you mention this, I originally wanted to do that but I wasn't sure how to go about capturing the output bus at the time.
I'll have to give that another look.

Levels bar should be easy enough though, I'll add that to the list.


----------



## zakhui (Feb 15, 2022)

it keeps crashing while I use the "bar" setting and adjust the size and space between it, weird. may I know how to fix it? it's a sweet plugin for sure


----------



## Phandasm (Feb 15, 2022)

zakhui said:


> it keeps crashing while I use the "bar" setting and adjust the size and space between it, weird. may I know how to fix it? it's a sweet plugin for sure


I'll have to investigate that, any specific values that make it crash (including video size)?


----------



## zakhui (Feb 24, 2022)

Phandasm said:


> I'll have to investigate that, any specific values that make it crash (including video size)?



sorry for the late reply, I'm using 21:9(2560x1080) for youtube streaming, it's okay at o.g setting but once I adjust the size of the wave and the details of it started crashing after a few mins

and the plugin setting using stepped bars I forgot the details settings, but it started crashing after I adjust the color and the size of it, I just tried to use it, it didn't crash so far but I'll keep on looking, thank you ^^


----------



## JoelfromAus (Feb 25, 2022)

Excellent plugin! Absolutely love the style! I think I've found an edge-case where it causes OBS to crash though. When showing two duplicate sources (not references) I get an unhandled exeption to do with nvwgf2umx.dll . I recently reinstalled Windows 11 and everything else so things should be up to date and relatively un-modified.

I do have a couple of other plugins like move transition and streamfx but nothing applied to this scene. I'm also showing one additional horizontally reversed reference of each waveform. After enebling the second waveform set it crashes within a couple of minutes.

Hope theres a fix because it looks friggan awesome!


----------



## Phandasm (Feb 25, 2022)

zakhui said:


> sorry for the late reply, I'm using 21:9(2560x1080) for youtube streaming, it's okay at o.g setting but once I adjust the size of the wave and the details of it started crashing after a few mins
> 
> and the plugin setting using stepped bars I forgot the details settings, but it started crashing after I adjust the color and the size of it, I just tried to use it, it didn't crash so far but I'll keep on looking, thank you ^^





JoelfromAus said:


> Excellent plugin! Absolutely love the style! I think I've found an edge-case where it causes OBS to crash though. When showing two duplicate sources (not references) I get an unhandled exeption to do with nvwgf2umx.dll . I recently reinstalled Windows 11 and everything else so things should be up to date and relatively un-modified.


Huh, so i have tried just about everything and can't manage to induce a crash locally.
nvwgf2umx.dll being the source of the crash makes me think there is something about the way i render the graphs that nvidia drivers don't like (if it's limited to the bar graph, then probably my use of the index buffer).
Unfortunately i don't have an nvidia card to test with and am not an expert when it comes to graphics so the best i can do atm is trial and error some fixes and have people test them.
I'm also still on Win10 as 11 doesn't support my hardware so maybe that could be a factor too?

That said, here's my first attempt at a fix:








						Release v1.1.1-rc1 · phandasm/waveform
					

Attempt to fix crashes  Installation Windows Either  Use the installer and select your OBS folder. or Extract Waveform_v#.#.#_x86_64.zip to the root of your OBS folder (e.g. C:\Program Files (x86)\...




					github.com
				




If anyone affected by this issue could try it and let me know if it works i'd appreciate it.


----------



## JoelfromAus (Feb 26, 2022)

Phandasm said:


> Huh, so i have tried just about everything and can't manage to induce a crash locally.
> nvwgf2umx.dll being the source of the crash makes me think there is something about the way i render the graphs that nvidia drivers don't like (if it's limited to the bar graph, then probably my use of the index buffer).
> Unfortunately i don't have an nvidia card to test with and am not an expert when it comes to graphics so the best i can do atm is trial and error some fixes and have people test them.
> I'm also still on Win10 as 11 doesn't support my hardware so maybe that could be a factor too?
> ...



I've given v1.1.1-rc1 a go, unfortunately the same issue. I've attached a full crash report in-case there's information there that may assist.


----------



## Phandasm (Feb 26, 2022)

JoelfromAus said:


> I've given v1.1.1-rc1 a go, unfortunately the same issue. I've attached a full crash report in-case there's information there that may assist.


Thanks, finally managed to force a crash so I think it's actually fixed this time.
Just to be sure though, any confirmation would be nice:








						Release v1.1.1-rc2 · phandasm/waveform
					

Fix intermittent crash  Installation Windows Either  Use the installer and select your OBS folder. or Extract Waveform_v#.#.#_x86_64.zip to the root of your OBS folder (e.g. C:\Program Files (x86)\...




					github.com


----------



## JoelfromAus (Feb 26, 2022)

Phandasm said:


> Thanks, finally managed to force a crash so I think it's actually fixed this time.
> Just to be sure though, any confirmation would be nice:
> 
> 
> ...



Works perfectly now! Installed rc2 and tried my best to replicate the crash but it worked without failure!


----------



## Phandasm (Feb 26, 2022)

JoelfromAus said:


> Works perfectly now! Installed rc2 and tried my best to replicate the crash but it worked without failure!


Nice.
And thanks for the help with testing.


----------



## Phandasm (Feb 26, 2022)

Phandasm updated Waveform with a new update entry:

Waveform v1.1.1



> Bugfix release:
> - Fix crash that can occur in certain configurations
> - Fix potential installation issues
> - Auto recapture audio sources that have been removed and re-added



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Phandasm (Mar 13, 2022)

Phandasm updated Waveform with a new update entry:

Waveform v1.2.0



> This one bundles up some user-requested features and minor tweaks.
> There are now entirely too many options in the settings panel but here it is:
> - Add circular display mode
> - Add level meter display mode
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Darkaeluz (Mar 14, 2022)

Phandasm said:


> Phandasm updated Waveform with a new update entry:
> 
> Waveform v1.2.0
> 
> ...


This is great, thanks for your hard work!


----------



## Darkaeluz (Mar 15, 2022)

Phandasm said:


> Phandasm updated Waveform with a new update entry:
> 
> Waveform v1.2.0
> 
> ...


I wanted to ask, is there a way to make the waveform disappear when there's no audio? at least when using the rounded bars?. when using flat bars the lines are so small that they are negligible, but with rounded bars they always become a dot when the audio source is not playing.


----------



## Phandasm (Mar 16, 2022)

Darkaeluz said:


> I wanted to ask, is there a way to make the waveform disappear when there's no audio? at least when using the rounded bars?. when using flat bars the lines are so small that they are negligible, but with rounded bars they always become a dot when the audio source is not playing.


Funny you say that, it used to do exactly that but I changed it because I figured people _wouldn't_ want the dots disappearing.
Guess I can make it an option, rounded caps are currently misaligned by 1 pixel so I was going to push a bugfix anyway.


----------



## Darkaeluz (Mar 16, 2022)

Phandasm said:


> Funny you say that, it used to do exactly that but I changed it because I figured people _wouldn't_ want the dots disappearing.
> Guess I can make it an option, rounded caps are currently misaligned by 1 pixel so I was going to push a bugfix anyway.


Great to make it an option, maybe some like it, but my "Now Playing" widget disappears automatically when the music stops, so I like it to be clean when there's no music, that way it doesn't distract my students.

Thanks for your hardwork!


----------



## Phandasm (Mar 17, 2022)

Phandasm updated Waveform with a new update entry:

Waveform v1.2.1



> Mini update:
> 
> Fix rounded caps misaligned by 1 pixel
> Add option to hide the graph when audio is silent



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## GPMike (Apr 1, 2022)

Love this plugin. Unfortunately getting regular crashes. Report attached.


----------



## Phandasm (Apr 1, 2022)

GPMike said:


> Love this plugin. Unfortunately getting regular crashes. Report attached.


Oops, sorry about that.
Should be fixed in the latest release: https://github.com/phandasm/waveform/releases/tag/v1.2.2
Thanks for the report!


----------



## Phandasm (Apr 1, 2022)

Phandasm updated Waveform with a new update entry:

Waveform v1.2.2



> Bugfix release:
> 
> Fix crash when 'Temporal Smoothing' is set to None and source is not visible



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Mishasama (Apr 2, 2022)

Could you please add support for multichannel? I'm using 7.1.


----------



## Phandasm (Apr 3, 2022)

Mishasama said:


> View attachment 82391
> Could you please add support for multichannel? I'm using 7.1.


7.1 should work. I'm honestly pretty surprised to see that since that message is only given if OBS itself cannot seem to determine the audio configuration.
If you're sure everything is configured properly, could you post a complete log file or describe your setup so I can try to reproduce this?


----------



## Mishasama (Apr 3, 2022)

Phandasm said:


> 7.1 should work. I'm honestly pretty surprised to see that since that message is only given if OBS itself cannot seem to determine the audio configuration.
> If you're sure everything is configured properly, could you post a complete log file or describe your setup so I can try to reproduce this?


Log


----------



## Phandasm (Apr 3, 2022)

Mishasama said:


> Log


Huh, looks like the actual number of channels is greater than 7.1 (or does not match the predefined mappings)?
You can try this build, it will try to carry on even without knowing the channel mapping: https://github.com/phandasm/waveform/releases/tag/v1.2.3-beta1
I can't get my OBS to do this so I can't guarantee it actually works.


----------



## Mishasama (Apr 4, 2022)

Phandasm said:


> Huh, looks like the actual number of channels is greater than 7.1 (or does not match the predefined mappings)?
> You can try this build, it will try to carry on even without knowing the channel mapping: https://github.com/phandasm/waveform/releases/tag/v1.2.3-beta1
> I can't get my OBS to do this so I can't guarantee it actually works.


It works! Thank you very much!

Another bug here.



The rounded caps looks don't fit the bars.


----------



## Phandasm (Apr 4, 2022)

Mishasama said:


> It works! Thank you very much!
> 
> Another bug here.
> View attachment 82419
> The rounded caps looks don't fit the bars.


I believe that might be an aliasing / floating-point rounding issue with the preview
check what it looks like without any scaling applied (select edit->preview scaling->canvas) or make a short recording and see if it's still there in the actual video output


----------



## Mishasama (Apr 4, 2022)

Phandasm said:


> I believe that might be an aliasing / floating-point rounding issue with the preview
> check what it looks like without any scaling applied (select edit->preview scaling->canvas) or make a short recording and see if it's still there in the actual video output











You are right.
But if we scale it. It will occur this problem.
If using filtering. It will look much worse.


----------



## Phandasm (Apr 4, 2022)

Mishasama said:


> View attachment 82421View attachment 82423View attachment 82424View attachment 82425
> You are right.
> But if we scale it. It will occur this problem.
> If using filtering. It will look much worse.


Hm, I think I just didn't completely fix the alignment issue from last time.
Probably an easy fix, I'll take a look at it later.


----------



## Phandasm (Apr 4, 2022)

Mishasama said:


> View attachment 82421View attachment 82423View attachment 82424View attachment 82425
> You are right.
> But if we scale it. It will occur this problem.
> If using filtering. It will look much worse.


Should be fixed now: https://github.com/phandasm/waveform/releases/tag/v1.2.3
Sorry about that.


----------



## Phandasm (Apr 4, 2022)

Phandasm updated Waveform with a new update entry:

Waveform v1.2.3



> Bugfix update:
> 
> Support more audio configurations
> Fix alignment when scaling bar graphs



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Mishasama (Apr 5, 2022)

A problem:
It doesn't work under the studio mode preview state.


----------



## Phandasm (Apr 5, 2022)

Mishasama said:


> View attachment 82453View attachment 82454
> A problem:
> It doesn't work under the studio mode preview state.


I can't reproduce this, studio mode works fine for me.
Does it work if you choose a specific audio output instead of 'output bus'? is there anything in the log file?


----------



## Mishasama (Apr 6, 2022)

Phandasm said:


> I can't reproduce this, studio mode works fine for me.
> Does it work if you choose a specific audio output instead of 'output bus'? is there anything in the log file?


Sorry, I can't reproduce too after restarting OBS.

But another problem here. And confirmed after restarting OBS.
It looks not related to the studio mode.








After restarting with sources.




If I select Output Bus and then restart OBS, it crashes sometimes.
And if it starts successfully, it won't say "Failed to get audio source" but have to wait a long time to start moving the bars.


----------



## Phandasm (Apr 6, 2022)

Mishasama said:


> Sorry, I can't reproduce too after restarting OBS.
> 
> But another problem here. And confirmed after restarting OBS.
> It looks not related to the studio mode.
> ...


Are you using a fork of OBS?
Mainline OBS source code claims 8 channels is the max, yet yours reports 14.
This is why it gives the "Attempting to support unknown channel config" error as OBS's own APIs cannot tell me the channel mapping of this configuration.
The crash is in the callback for capturing audio from the output bus. There is nothing wrong with the code provided that the callback is actually supplying the correct amount of audio data.
I would guess that your OBS fork does not properly implement audio_output_connect() for whatever configuration you're using.
There is not much I can do about this.


----------



## Phandasm (Apr 7, 2022)

Phandasm said:


> Are you using a fork of OBS?
> Mainline OBS source code claims 8 channels is the max, yet yours reports 14.
> This is why it gives the "Attempting to support unknown channel config" error as OBS's own APIs cannot tell me the channel mapping of this configuration.
> The crash is in the callback for capturing audio from the output bus. There is nothing wrong with the code provided that the callback is actually supplying the correct amount of audio data.
> ...


So I went ahead and tested this on OBS Music Edition and can confirm this is a bug in their implementation of audio_output_connect() in 14 channel mode.
Specifically the 'frames' member of the audio_data struct that gets passed to the callback is filled with a (very large) bogus number.
You'll have to file an issue with them.


----------



## Olivier J. (Apr 28, 2022)

i love this plugin .. on Pc, it works ! but when a version for Mac ?
thanks !


----------



## Phandasm (Apr 29, 2022)

Olivier J. said:


> i love this plugin .. on Pc, it works ! but when a version for Mac ?
> thanks !


I'm still trying to work something out for mac builds so no ETA yet, but I would like to support mac once that's sorted out.


----------



## ultraTay (May 4, 2022)

this plugin is GORGEOUS I LOVE IT. I finally upgraded from spectralizer and I could not be happier!! thank you for so many options !!!


----------



## Phandasm (May 10, 2022)

Phandasm updated Waveform with a new update entry:

Waveform v1.3.0



> Add experimental MacOS support (x64 CPUs only)
> Add Channel Spacing option in stereo mode
> Fix alpha overlap with rounded caps (except in radial mode)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Olivier J. (May 11, 2022)

Phandasm said:


> Phandasm updated Waveform with a new update entry:
> 
> Waveform v1.3.0
> 
> ...


For me, it's OK on MAC !
you are great !
thanks !


----------



## Mishasama (May 28, 2022)

Is there any way to avoid this crash at startup?
Avoid is enough. Now there was a little chance not crash and work with output bus still.

I know the ME is annoying... And this is not your fault.
But, I need it. Sorry to bother you again. But the crash rate was too high recently.


----------



## Phandasm (May 29, 2022)

Mishasama said:


> Is there any way to avoid this crash at startup?
> Avoid is enough. Now there was a little chance not crash and work with output bus still.
> 
> I know the ME is annoying... And this is not your fault.
> But, I need it. Sorry to bother you again. But the crash rate was too high recently.


The crash is almost certainly due to an ABI difference, the binaries are simply incompatible.
You would need to compile and link waveform against ME code rather than standard OBS.
I tried it and I'm not sure what went wrong but I couldn't get it to build properly.
If I can figure out what the issue is I'll at least post an x64 build but I don't really want to maintain builds for OBS forks.


----------



## Phandasm (May 31, 2022)

Phandasm updated Waveform with a new update entry:

Waveform v1.4.0



> Add native support for Arm64 (aka 'Apple Silicon') based Macs
> Add Simplified Chinese localization (thanks to 神枪968)
> Add option to roll-off the edges of the graph



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Phandasm (May 31, 2022)

Mishasama said:


> Is there any way to avoid this crash at startup?
> Avoid is enough. Now there was a little chance not crash and work with output bus still.
> 
> I know the ME is annoying... And this is not your fault.
> But, I need it. Sorry to bother you again. But the crash rate was too high recently.


I got a build working with OBS ME 27.2.4, it's been added to the release page of 1.4.0.
Just grab the one called for_OBS_ME_only.zip


----------



## Mishasama (May 31, 2022)

Phandasm said:


> I got a build working with OBS ME 27.2.4, it's been added to the release page of 1.4.0.
> Just grab the one called for_OBS_ME_only.zip


Oh, my friend! You saved my life! Thank you very much!


----------



## Tormy (Jun 3, 2022)

Updated to 1.4.0. Again: from ASIO Source (MIC) it's not working.


----------



## Phandasm (Jun 3, 2022)

Tormy said:


> Updated to 1.4.0. Again: from ASIO Source (MIC) it's not working.


ASIO sources seem to work just fine for me, what's the issue?


----------



## Tormy (Jun 10, 2022)

My apologize. I confused your plugin with Spectralizer. Sorry for my mistake


----------



## seabass9 (Jun 21, 2022)

Hi, I'm testing the Arm64 1.4 version on an M1 Pro MBP on OBS 27.2.0-521 and it's not showing up. Not sure if anyone else has had any luck running this native on Apple Silicon?


----------



## Phandasm (Jun 21, 2022)

seabass9 said:


> Hi, I'm testing the Arm64 1.4 version on an M1 Pro MBP on OBS 27.2.0-521 and it's not showing up. Not sure if anyone else has had any luck running this native on Apple Silicon?


Are you also using a native ARM build of OBS?
You can't mix rosetta emulation with native code and afaik the official mac builds are x64.

Unfortunately I don't have an M1 to test with so I'm kinda just taking shots in the dark here.


----------



## Phandasm (Jul 5, 2022)

Phandasm updated Waveform with a new update entry:

Waveform v1.4.1



> Small bugfix update:
> 
> Fix rendering artifacts when using curve graph
> Restore support for non-AVX CPUs
> Update Chinese localization



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tormy (Jul 5, 2022)

Dear, since you plugin works fine, is it possible also to implement the spectrum?


----------



## Phandasm (Jul 5, 2022)

Tormy said:


> Dear, since you plugin works fine, is it possible also to implement the spectrum?


I'm not sure what you mean, there are 3 different ways to display the frequency spectrum.
It defaults to the curve graph but you can switch between them with the "Display Mode" option in the settings panel.


----------



## Tormy (Jul 9, 2022)

Phandasm said:


> I'm not sure what you mean, there are 3 different ways to display the frequency spectrum.
> It defaults to the curve graph but you can switch between them with the "Display Mode" option in the settings panel.


you right because I meant something and I wrote something else. My apologize ... the age :-)
The spectrograph is correctly shown, indeed, in several ways. i meant the Waveform as an oscilloscope: X-Axis = time Y-Axis = Amplitude


----------



## Phandasm (Jul 10, 2022)

Tormy said:


> you right because I meant something and I wrote something else. My apologize ... the age :-)
> The spectrograph is correctly shown, indeed, in several ways. i meant the Waveform as an oscilloscope: X-Axis = time Y-Axis = Amplitude


Ah, I did actually consider adding an oscilloscope mode and briefly experimented with it.
I didn't like how it turned out at the time and ended up scrapping it but I wouldn't mind giving it another go one of these days.


----------



## Tormy (Jul 10, 2022)

Phandasm said:


> Ah, I did actually consider adding an oscilloscope mode and briefly experimented with it.
> I didn't like how it turned out at the time and ended up scrapping it but I wouldn't mind giving it another go one of these days.


This will be great. I can't wait for the moment it will be available. Thank you :-)


----------



## Tormy (Jul 14, 2022)

Phandasm said:


> Ah, I did actually consider adding an oscilloscope mode and briefly experimented with it.
> I didn't like how it turned out at the time and ended up scrapping it but I wouldn't mind giving it another go one of these days.


Please let me/us know when the new version with the "oscilloscope" is ready. Can't wait to try and use it


----------



## Phandasm (Jul 15, 2022)

Tormy said:


> Please let me/us know when the new version with the "oscilloscope" is ready. Can't wait to try and use it


Will do, I'll post a new release as soon as it's ready


----------



## Tormy (Jul 22, 2022)

here a video where I did use your plugin. When the waveform will be available I will improve the aesthetic since my original idea had to be different, indeed, if the waveform was included


----------



## brianhollowayjr (Jul 29, 2022)

For my M1 Mac, I downloaded the .zip and put the waveform folder in the obs-studio/plugin_config folder and I'm not able to see Waveform in OBS. I've tried both ARM64 and X64 download files, and I also created a obs-studio/plugin folder since it wasn't in there and still no result.

This there a step I'm missing or doing wrong? I've tried with both OBS Studio 26.1.0 and 27.2.4. Thanks!


----------



## Phandasm (Aug 1, 2022)

brianhollowayjr said:


> For my M1 Mac, I downloaded the .zip and put the waveform folder in the obs-studio/plugin_config folder and I'm not able to see Waveform in OBS. I've tried both ARM64 and X64 download files, and I also created a obs-studio/plugin folder since it wasn't in there and still no result.
> 
> This there a step I'm missing or doing wrong? I've tried with both OBS Studio 26.1.0 and 27.2.4. Thanks!


Sorry for the late response, the waveform folder goes in the /Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins folder.
If you created the folder, make sure it's 'plugins' and not 'plugin'. Also the binaries aren't signed so you'll need to configure your security settings to allow it to run (I think you normally get a popup message about this, if not you'll have to go rooting around in your settings).

OBS 26.1 is too old and won't work, 27.0 is the minimum. And lastly you want the x86 version unless you're specifically using an ARM build of OBS.


----------



## brianhollowayjr (Aug 1, 2022)

Thank you for the response! I don't know how or where to 'root around in the settings'. When I first tried to install the X64 version by putting the Waveform folder in the obs-settings/plugins folder and opened up OBS, I got a security error for 'libwaveform.so' which the computer didn't allow to run with the program. But because there was no way to control click to allow the access on the apple error pop up since OBS was triggering it, I went into the bin folder and control clicked the file there. But after doing that, I don't get any error when opening OBS anymore but the Waveform source still doesn't show.

Also, is there a download link for a x86 version? I'm only seeing the x64 on github from what I could find.

Thanks for helping on the matter!


----------



## brianhollowayjr (Aug 1, 2022)

Got the fix! So just as you instructed after downloading the x64 .zip file for Mac, I created an obs-studio/plugins folder and dropped in the waveform folder in there. When I go the 'libwaveform.so' apple security error, I when to my mac's System Preferences > Security & Privacy and saw the 'allow libwaveform.so' button at the bottom of this window. After unlocking to alter the settings, I allowed the file and restarted OBS to a successful load of Waveform!

Thank you again for your help on providing more information to get to the solution and for creating a great plugin!


----------



## AverageVideoGameJoe (Aug 2, 2022)

Hey there @Phandasm , wondering if I could "commission" your services for a fee to get a custom visualization that could be added to this plugin that's based on microphone input (rather than desktop input). I have a budget in mind but would like to follow up only if you're interested/have time.

Thanks!


----------



## Tormy (Aug 2, 2022)

AverageVideoGameJoe said:


> Hey there @Phandasm , wondering if I could "commission" your services for a fee to get a custom visualization that could be added to this plugin that's based on microphone input (rather than desktop input). I have a budget in mind but would like to follow up only if you're interested/have time.
> 
> Thanks!


I do use it from microphone input as well. It's already in it.


----------



## Tormy (Aug 2, 2022)

AverageVideoGameJoe said:


> Hey there @Phandasm , wondering if I could "commission" your services for a fee to get a custom visualization that could be added to this plugin that's based on microphone input (rather than desktop input). I have a budget in mind but would like to follow up only if you're interested/have time.
> 
> Thanks!


Here the settings for the use with MIC ...

Audio Sources










Waveform Visualizer


----------



## Phandasm (Aug 3, 2022)

AverageVideoGameJoe said:


> Hey there @Phandasm , wondering if I could "commission" your services for a fee to get a custom visualization that could be added to this plugin that's based on microphone input (rather than desktop input). I have a budget in mind but would like to follow up only if you're interested/have time.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, I appreciate the offer but I don't think I'd have the time at the moment.
And as Tormy mentioned Waveform should already handle any audio input that you can add to OBS as a source (though ASIO requires a separate plugin).


----------



## brickster554 (Aug 4, 2022)

Hi, thank you for this awesome plugin! I have two questions.

*1.) Is there any way to set 2 or more audio sources as the input for this plugin?*
For example, I have a Music source and Desktop Audio source, but I would like the waveform to react to both (Output Bus doesn't work because it includes my microphone). I have to keep my sources separated on different tracks for recording purposes.

*2.) Is there a way to have the floor/ceiling levels automatically scale or normalize by volume?*
In other words, if a quiet song plays, the waveform can become mostly unreactive, but if a loud song plays the meters can become overly saturated. Some visualizers have a form of "auto-level" or dynamic volume adjustment that internally samples a few seconds of audio and adjusts the peaks on the fly, so that no matter the volume, the waveform will generally appear a similar size between songs. It can be useful when switching between "background music" and "foreground music" for instance.

Assuming the answer to both is no, are there any intentions to have either of these features?
I'm coming from using Plane9, and while it was a good program, it was extremely dated and had a few issues with audio routing.


----------



## Phandasm (Aug 6, 2022)

brickster554 said:


> Hi, thank you for this awesome plugin! I have two questions.


Neither of those are currently possible, no.

#1 isn't out of the question but it'd probably go on the backburner since I'd prefer not to do the mixing inside Waveform itself.

#2 is something I had considered before and should be fairly painless to implement so there's a pretty good chance it gets into the next version.


----------



## Tormy (Aug 7, 2022)

brickster554 said:


> Hi, thank you for this awesome plugin! I have two questions.
> 
> *1.) Is there any way to set 2 or more audio sources as the input for this plugin?*
> For example, I have a Music source and Desktop Audio source, but I would like the waveform to react to both (Output Bus doesn't work because it includes my microphone). I have to keep my sources separated on different tracks for recording purposes.
> ...


1.) You instantiate 2 times or more the same plugin, assign to it different inputs. I  did it successfully


----------



## DJFrANKyEHP (Aug 7, 2022)

@Phandasm Thanks you very much for this amazing plugin.

I use it in all my 'Streams' as a player before go in live and I love the way it works and how soft the animations it reproduce when playing a music file after good configured. Also love the very much possibilities it has.

NOTE: You are credited as 'Plug-ins Creator' at the credits of my 'Streams' at the end of them. ;)


----------



## Phandasm (Aug 7, 2022)

DJFrANKyEHP said:


> @Phandasm Thanks you very much for this amazing plugin.
> 
> I use it in all my 'Streams' as a player before go in live and I love the way it works and how soft the animations it reproduce when playing a music file after good configured. Also love the very much possibilities it has.
> 
> NOTE: You are credited as 'Plug-ins Creator' at the credits of my 'Streams' at the end of them. ;)


Glad you like it!


----------



## ThatPOYO (Aug 11, 2022)

The plugin is really cool !
I miss a "feature" from Spectralizer though, when audio was silent there used to be a "minimum height" from the bars. Do you have any plans to implement this kind of option or any workaround I can apply ?
More precisely, the option to not hide when no audio is going through works with rounded bars, but not with bars.


Thanks,


----------



## Phandasm (Aug 12, 2022)

ThatPOYO said:


> The plugin is really cool !
> I miss a "feature" from Spectralizer though, when audio was silent there used to be a "minimum height" from the bars. Do you have any plans to implement this kind of option or any workaround I can apply ?
> More precisely, the option to not hide when no audio is going through works with rounded bars, but not with bars.
> 
> ...


There's no workaround atm but adding the option shouldn't be a problem.
I'll add that to the list.


----------



## TheFemoDemo (Aug 24, 2022)

Hey, I absolutely LOVE this plugin, but I have one question! Is there any way to make the waveforms curved down on the left and right? Essentially I am using them above and below my facecam and the flat edges of the waveform look sort of out of place. If this isn't a feature, I think it would be a really good addition! Keep up the amazing work!!!! :))


----------



## Phandasm (Aug 24, 2022)

TheFemoDemo said:


> Hey, I absolutely LOVE this plugin, but I have one question! Is there any way to make the waveforms curved down on the left and right? Essentially I am using them above and below my facecam and the flat edges of the waveform look sort of out of place. If this isn't a feature, I think it would be a really good addition! Keep up the amazing work!!!! :))


Depends what you mean by "curved". You can use the roll-off setting to taper the graph down to nothing at the sides which I think probably does what you're looking for.


----------



## stevesagitta (Aug 28, 2022)

Hi @Phandasm !

First of all, thank you for your amazing plugin. I simply love it! Here is my question for you.

I plan to update my OBS version to the one optimized for Apple M1 CPU, OBS version 28.0 RC2 for now as of this writing (https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases).

I would like to know if your plugin will continue to be compatible with this new version? I don't want to lose your plugin if it's not ready yet.

Thanks!
Cheers from Quebec, Canada
Steve Sagitta


----------



## Phandasm (Aug 28, 2022)

stevesagitta said:


> Hi @Phandasm !
> 
> First of all, thank you for your amazing plugin. I simply love it! Here is my question for you.
> 
> ...


Support for OBS 28 is on the way, I haven't been able to keep up with Waveform updates as much as I'd like so I apologize for the delay but I should at least have a beta build out before the official release of OBS 28.


----------



## stevesagitta (Aug 29, 2022)

Phandasm said:


> Support for OBS 28 is on the way, I haven't been able to keep up with Waveform updates as much as I'd like so I apologize for the delay but I should at least have a beta build out before the official release of OBS 28.


Thanks a lot for your answer. I'm happy to read that you'll have a beta release. Keep up the good work!


----------



## AverageVideoGameJoe (Sep 3, 2022)

Tormy said:


> I do use it from microphone input as well. It's already in it.


Hey Tormy,

Sorry, I shoulda clarified, I meant the visualization itself being more thematic to microphone dictation (instead of rhythmic waveforms.. think Siri Dictation pulsating and such). I would love to get a custom dictation visualizer through this plugin, since I've been using non-OBS software to achieve this in the past but wish I could use a native OBS plugin to achieve a similar effect.

Thanks!


----------



## kholo (Sep 3, 2022)

Hello Phandasm,
Thank you very much for your plugin!
I made a package for ArchLinux users in the AUR and I'll try to maintain it.
OBS-plugin-Waveform-git in the AUR
I hope it's OK with you, if not, don't hesitate to tell me, I'll remove it right away.
Best regards!


----------



## Phandasm (Sep 5, 2022)

kholo said:


> Hello Phandasm,
> Thank you very much for your plugin!
> I made a package for ArchLinux users in the AUR and I'll try to maintain it.
> OBS-plugin-Waveform-git in the AUR
> ...


Hi, that's fine by me.
Support for more platforms is always welcome.


----------



## Luisk (Sep 9, 2022)

Hello, please update this plugins to OBS 28 for Mac Silicon, i need it


----------



## Phandasm (Sep 9, 2022)

Luisk said:


> Hello, please update this plugins to OBS 28 for Mac Silicon, i need it


There is a beta build supporting OBS 28 on M1 macs here: https://github.com/phandasm/waveform/releases/tag/v1.5.0-beta1
You may need to un-quarantine the file after downloading it, see this comment for more info: https://github.com/phandasm/waveform/issues/26#issuecomment-1236098004


----------



## Talonis (Sep 10, 2022)

@Phandasm Thank you for working on this for M1 Macs and OBS 28. It's really appreciated.


----------



## Phandasm (Sep 11, 2022)

Phandasm updated Waveform with a new update entry:

Waveform v1.5.0



> Support for OBS 28 on M1 Macs
> Add volume normalization option
> Rendering performance improvements
> Fix typo resulting in slightly incorrect gaussian kernels
> Dropped 32-bit support



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## CrippledKenny (Sep 12, 2022)

Phandasm said:


> Phandasm updated Waveform with a new update entry:
> 
> Waveform v1.5.0
> 
> ...


Just want to double check, this is for obs 28 support ONLY for M1 Macs, and not for Win. & Linux, correct?


----------



## Phandasm (Sep 12, 2022)

CrippledKenny said:


> Just want to double check, this is for obs 28 support ONLY for M1 Macs, and not for Win. & Linux, correct?


The M1s were the only platform that needed an update, older versions of waveform should still work on Windows and Linux even with OBS 28.
This update does also fix _compilation_ against OBS 28 on all platforms though.

Edit: to be clear, all platforms _did _receive an update, just OBS 28 compatibility was only affected on M1 macs.


----------



## CrippledKenny (Sep 12, 2022)

Phandasm said:


> The M1s were the only platform that needed an update, older versions of waveform should still work on Windows and Linux even with OBS 28.
> This update does also fix _compilation_ against OBS 28 on all platforms though.
> 
> Edit: to be clear, all platforms _did _receive an update, just OBS 28 compatibility was only affected on M1 macs.


Awesome! Thank you very much!


----------



## AlainChristian (Sep 24, 2022)

Sadly this plugin refuses to work with the Apple Silicon/Arm64 version of OBS 28.0.2.

I tried your Beta version.
I tried different folders.
I tried all PKG and ZIP version.
I tried removing the quarantine flag.

Nothing worked. Really unfortunate.


----------



## AlainChristian (Sep 24, 2022)

Disregard. I had a really dumb PEBCAK error. This plugin works perfectly fine out the box on the latest ARM version of OBS 28. I wish I could delete or delete my reply but there it is forever and ever lol.

Sorry about that!


----------



## boosbugs (Nov 6, 2022)

Having some trouble getting it to show up as a source in OBS after unzipping the arm file to the plugins folder. Any tips?

OBS version 28.1.2
macOS 13.0


----------



## Phandasm (Nov 6, 2022)

boosbugs said:


> Having some trouble getting it to show up as a source in OBS after unzipping the arm file to the plugins folder. Any tips?
> 
> OBS version 28.1.2
> macOS 13.0


Which version of Waveform are you using?
1.5.0 uses a .pkg installer, if you're unzipping it you likely have an older version that's not compatible with obs 28.
Grab the newest version from here and see if that works: https://github.com/phandasm/waveform/releases/latest
Also if you're using the ARM version of the plugin, also make sure you're using an ARM build of OBS and not the x86 version w/ rosetta.


----------



## FonixStudios (Nov 24, 2022)

Can you add Scope (this was the only video I could find) like from the Windows Media Player?


----------



## Phandasm (Nov 25, 2022)

FonixStudios said:


> Can you add Scope (this was the only video I could find) like from the Windows Media Player?


I actually tried making an oscilloscope mode before and didn't like the way it turned out.
It kind of needs to be disentangled from the rest of waveform so I honestly think it'd be better off as a separate plugin, or at least a separate source.


----------



## bkrawitz (Nov 27, 2022)

Hi There :) I am trying to create a video where the visualizer fills the whole screen is all one color and the audio level changes that to a different shade of that color. The noise floor is black and the ceiling is white and everything in between is a gradient. I need to do this because I am using the visual output for data only. Currently, I am only able to do a standard meter, but I was told by a friend who had used it in the past there was a way to get an average, where the result is what I would need, any thoughts?


----------



## JusJayD (Dec 14, 2022)

Is there a way to make the waveform more then 2 colors, say like rainbowish?


----------



## Phandasm (Dec 14, 2022)

JusJayD said:


> Is there a way to make the waveform more then 2 colors, say like rainbowish?


Not currently, though if you're up for editing the shader you could probably do that without too much hassle.


----------



## lilyjhone (Dec 19, 2022)

I have a crash problem,After I load select *audio source*,who can help me solve it?
crash report:
Unhandled exception: c0000005
Date/Time: 2022-12-19, 14:17:38
Fault address: 7FFCAD432870 (c:\program files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\waveform.dll)
libobs version: 28.1.2 (64-bit)
Windows version: 10.0 build 22000 (release: 2009; revision: 1335; 64-bit)
CPU: 12th Gen Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-12600K


Thread 3330: (Crashed)
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
0000008682DFF498 00007FFCAD432870 0000000000000001 00000000F21C0A00 0000000000000000 0000008682DFF630 waveform.dll!memcpy+0x180
0000008682DFF4A0 00007FFCAD111CC8 000002343D10E6F0 0000000000000000 000002343D10E6E0 000002343D10E6E0 waveform.dll!std::bad_cast::bad_cast+0x128
0000008682DFF4D0 00007FFCAD119631 000002342F8B6900 000002343D10E6F0 000002B51F1C2800 0000000000000020 waveform.dll!WAVSource::capture_audio+0x111
0000008682DFF520 00007FFD2EA37E7B 000002342F8B6900 0000008682DFF630 0000000000000000 000002342F8B6F08 obs.dll!source_output_audio_data+0x52b
0000008682DFF610 00007FFD2EA32D44 000002343C870280 000002343D050D10 000002343C870280 000002343D050D10 obs.dll!obs_source_output_audio+0x224
0000008682DFF6F0 00007FFD09714AB0 00000234000001E0 00001BD4000001E0 0000008600000002 000002343CD6AC30 win-wasapi.dll!WASAPISource::ProcessCaptureData+0x150
0000008682DFF7C0 00007FFD097145FA 000002343D151560 000002343D050D10 0000000000000002 000000093D050D10 win-wasapi.dll!WASAPISource::OnSampleReady+0x1a
0000008682DFF7F0 00007FFD0971428D 000002343CF23EA0 000002343CF23EA0 000002343CCFC5B0 000002343CF23EA0 win-wasapi.dll!WASAPISource::CallbackSampleReady::Invoke+0xd
0000008682DFF820 00007FFD209218FB 0000023400000001 000002343CCA3190 0000000000000000 00007FFD48D1FE0E rtworkq.dll!0x7ffd209218fb
0000008682DFF8A0 00007FFD48D1FF02 000002343CCA3318 000002343D038CB0 0000000000000000 000002343D1AD9F0 ntdll.dll!0x7ffd48d1ff02
0000008682DFF8F0 00007FFD48D16E48 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x7ffd48d16e48
0000008682DFFBE0 00007FFD476855A0 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x7ffd476855a0
0000008682DFFC10 00007FFD48D0485B 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x7ffd48d0485b

Thread 3560:
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
0000008681AFC518 00007FFD469FABF4 0000000000000000 00007FFCC919B9A4 000002342C39B420 0000008600000003 win32u.dll!0x7ffd469fabf4
0000008681AFC520 00007FFD47EFD33E 00000000000000A4 0000008681AFC660 0000000000000001 000002343B003B00 user32.dll!0x7ffd47efd33e
0000008681AFC560 00007FFCC92B445C 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 00000234F46A0E60 000002342C39B420 qt6core.dll!0x7ffcc92b445c
0000008681AFF6D0 00007FFCC9920FA9 00000000000000A4 0000000000000080 00000234F46A0E60 000002342C36D670 qt6gui.dll!0x7ffcc9920fa9
0000008681AFF700 00007FFCC9165874 0000008681AFF7C0 000002342C33F9E0 000002342C33F9E0 0000008681AFFC60 qt6core.dll!0x7ffcc9165874
0000008681AFF7A0 00007FFCC915E57D FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 00007FF632B24780 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 0000008681AFFC60 qt6core.dll!0x7ffcc915e57d
0000008681AFF800 00007FF6328E64D0 0000000000000000 000002342C36E170 0000023400000000 0000000000000001 obs64.exe!run_program+0xb20
0000008681AFFB60 00007FF6328E8CF0 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs64.exe!main+0x700
0000008681AFFD30 00007FF632AF5637 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs64.exe!WinMain+0x157
0000008681AFFDC0 00007FF632AF4DC2 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs64.exe!__scrt_common_main_seh+0x106
0000008681AFFE00 00007FFD476855A0 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x7ffd476855a0
0000008681AFFE30 00007FFD48D0485B 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x7ffd48d0485b

Thread 284C:
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
0000008681BFF698 00007FFD48DA7734 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000002342C337110 000002342C33A350 ntdll.dll!0x7ffd48da7734
0000008681BFF6A0 00007FFD48D16CDF 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x7ffd48d16cdf
0000008681BFF990 00007FFD476855A0 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x7ffd476855a0
0000008681BFF9C0 00007FFD48D0485B 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x7ffd48d0485b

Thread 109C:
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
0000008681CFF548 00007FFD48DA7734 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000002342C337110 000002342C33A780 ntdll.dll!0x7ffd48da7734
0000008681CFF550 00007FFD48D16CDF 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x7ffd48d16cdf
0000008681CFF840 00007FFD476855A0 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000


----------



## Phandasm (Dec 19, 2022)

lilyjhone said:


> I have a crash problem,After I load select *audio source*,who can help me solve it?


Which version of waveform are you using? Is this standard OBS or a fork (e.g. music edition)?
Audio configuration?


----------



## Jakub72 (Dec 20, 2022)

I seem to be having an issue where one of my Waveform Visualizer Sources "glitch" in place (the green one) after the sound is finished playing and remains like that


. "Hide graph when audio is silent" doesn't seem to help either. Having the option to restart the graph every time the Waveform Visualizer Source is toggled on/off would be a temporary fix.


----------



## Phandasm (Dec 20, 2022)

Jakub72 said:


> I seem to be having an issue where one of my Waveform Visualizer Sources "glitch" in place (the green one) after the sound is finished playing and remains like thatView attachment 89862. "Hide graph when audio is silent" doesn't seem to help either. Having the option to restart the graph every time the Waveform Visualizer Source is toggled on/off would be a temporary fix.


Ah, guessing your audio source is a media file or something?
I could adjust the audio buffering so that doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## Talonis (Dec 21, 2022)

Phandasm said:


> Ah, guessing your audio source is a media file or something?



My use is also for playing media files (pre-recorded interviews).


----------



## Jakub72 (Dec 22, 2022)

Phandasm said:


> Ah, guessing your audio source is a media file or something?
> I could adjust the audio buffering so that doesn't happen anymore.


Yes, media files that are activated by viewers on stream. If adjusting audio buffering would fix that then thank you for your help.


----------



## Phandasm (Dec 22, 2022)

Talonis said:


> My use is also for playing media files (pre-recorded interviews).





Jakub72 said:


> Yes, media files that are activated by viewers on stream. If adjusting audio buffering would fix that then thank you for your help.


Should be fixed in latest beta: https://github.com/phandasm/waveform/releases/tag/v1.6.0-beta3


----------



## Talonis (Dec 23, 2022)

Thank you.


----------



## Jakub72 (Dec 24, 2022)

Phandasm said:


> Should be fixed in latest beta: https://github.com/phandasm/waveform/releases/tag/v1.6.0-beta3


Your Beta Update seems to have fixed it, Thank You for the quick response and solution.


----------



## Talonis (Dec 24, 2022)

Waveform is excellent. As a Mac M1 (ARM64) user I really appreciate it being available.

It makes a significant difference with audio-only media on live streams.


----------



## Mishasama (Sunday at 3:01 AM)

Is there possible to show the stereo on left and right like this? 



Or like this.



That should much clear to know what is left or right.


----------



## Phandasm (Sunday at 3:42 AM)

Mishasama said:


> Is there possible to show the stereo on left and right like this?
> View attachment 90333
> Or like this.
> View attachment 90334
> That should much clear to know what is left or right.


Not currently.
I suppose I could add an option to select just one channel, that way you could use a separate graph for each channel and position them wherever you want.


----------



## Mishasama (Sunday at 8:26 AM)

Phandasm said:


> Not currently.
> I suppose I could add an option to select just one channel, that way you could use a separate graph for each channel and position them wherever you want.


How genius! But will it cost double resource than run it at one source?

Eh… If it can select channels, could it be upgrade to support more channels than stereo?
Sorry if I made some troublesome requests again.


----------



## Phandasm (Monday at 2:06 AM)

Mishasama said:


> How genius! But will it cost double resource than run it at one source?
> 
> Eh… If it can select channels, could it be upgrade to support more channels than stereo?
> Sorry if I made some troublesome requests again.


Depends on a variety of things but could cost up to double the resources, yeah.

As for supporting more channels, Waveform is built on the assumption that the audio is at most stereo.
And while it's not like it couldn't in principle be generalized to arbitrary channel counts, it adds a lot of complexity for a use case that I'm inclined to think is not very common.


----------



## Mishasama (Monday at 9:09 AM)

Phandasm said:


> Depends on a variety of things but could cost up to double the resources, yeah.
> 
> As for supporting more channels, Waveform is built on the assumption that the audio is at most stereo.
> And while it's not like it couldn't in principle be generalized to arbitrary channel counts, it adds a lot of complexity for a use case that I'm inclined to think is not very common.


That's fine, I don't want to trouble you too much. Thank you very much again.


----------

